# 625 - Skipped Timers Reappear and Other Anomalies



## jelittleton (Feb 16, 2012)

This may be the same issue discussed in the VIP thread (topic/thread 200382) but my Dish 625 began reinstating skipped timers and exhibiting other timer anomalies about 7-10 days ago.

I haven't had ANY problems (knock on wood) with this 625 until this problem popped up. Software version is L548 so this wouldn't appear to be a software related issue but ... ?

Problem: 

Normally, an occasional timer shows multiple record times for the same program when an 'Episode #' is not associated with the program. When this happens, I manually 'skip' each of the duplicates.

Now, each morning when I review my timers, those 'skipped' timers are reinstated as valid recording events. It's as if I never 'skipped' them in the first place. 

Also, when I manually 'restore, record' an event initially shown as 'old episode, do not record', the very next day that manual request to record reverts back to 'old episode, do not record'. Once again, it's as if I had not changed the timer. Timers revert to their default recording state.

Dish Tech Support suggested power cycling the receiver, which I've done. Since the power down/up, a receiver reboot (power button hold 5 sec) and a 'Check switch' test do not cause the skipped timers to reappear. 

Is this a software issue or the result of Dish updating the guide each night?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dish updating full guide each four hours and constantly doing small updates; 
night reboot is not for guide per se - it's hidden solution for resolve memory leak (FW bugs) problem.
Sometime only 'cold' reboot could help - disconnect power cord for a few minutes.
Any FW is buggy - perhaps time to replace the 625 to 612 or higher model - complain more and they will upgrade your box for free or minimal payment. But remember - bugs everywhere .


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I've seen something like this happen on my 508. The usual cause of the problem is a guide update and episodes that do not have a description, but a generic one. Such as when the show first aired. After the guide updates the receiver plays it safe and set the episode to record. You in turn set it to skip, and when the guide updates again, it forgets that you set it to skip and again sets it to record. The main cause of the problem is the guide data. 

I've also recently seen shows with new episodes that are suppose to air, for example, at 7pm and 10pm. The receiver sees the new episode at 7pm, but doesn't see the 10pm as the second airing of the new episode. 

A recent example is the show "Idiot Abroad". The receiver sees that it has the correct date and will record the first airing. However, if something has a higher priority that causes the 7pm to get skipped, the 10pm won't record because it has the original UK air date. This happens with other shows and is a new annoyance with the guide data.


----------

